# Anyone wanna fish Trinity?



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

First light tomorrow. We'll leave out of Sylvan beach.....have room for 2 more. PM me if interested. We'll make it a 1/2 day trip to accommodate for Thanksgiving day plans.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

pm'd you kind sir.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You suck!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You suck!!!!!


You know how it is.........take it when you can get it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You suck!!!!!


PM me when you know that you have a day off. Give me a day's notice. We'll go from there.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i went to my super secret floundering hole yesterday morning and got skunked. first time in 2 weeks that i came home with zero fish. it was dead. i was home by 10 am.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i should have read this last nite  
i spent the morning trying to find anything to do. ended up fishing sabine & got skunk. got home by noon and headed to lake charles. that was a bad idea too.
were you wade fishing or just from boat?


----------

